# New Forum and New Moderator! COMMERCIAL LAWN FORUM!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Itsgottobegreen to the MOD SIDE and thanks for volunteering for this new forum! If we need to expand this to its own MAIN forum area (like Big Tractors, LT/GT etc) then we can do that as well.

Thanks again and WELCOME!

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Itsgottobegreen to the mod squad, You are going to need it.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Congrats! Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Itsgottobegreen have fun with it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok I see that the forums up. Now could some one please explain to me how everything works. I would be very thankful if some one could do so. 

Anyways I will try to start posting some new treads on commerical equipment. But I just got back from 8 hour shift of snow plowing and have got go back out in 4 hours so its nap time.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome IGTBG!!


So whats the focis of the new board? Is it for the commercial equpiment used? Or for all aspacts of the commercial lawn care biz?

Eather way I see it as being a hit. Quite a few members are in, wanting to be in, or have been in the biz.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Welcome*

Congrats IGTBG:

Good luck with the forum. Let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Congratulations IGTBG! And now you will know what the man behind the curtain (Wizard of OZ ref.) does


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Welcome from fellow Marylander...where bouts are you from?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Congrats IGTBG*

Welcome aboard the mod squad...I'm sure you'll be a great addition to the team...PM Jody, Chief or me if you have any questions.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Welcome IGTBG!!
> 
> 
> ...


I was planning on equipment. Since its call "commercial lawn equipment" Discussions about equipment, maintainces, repair, modifications, trick of the trade to get better performance, etc. 

I think we would need an entire forum just for all other aspects, like running a lawn business. 

I promise to get some threads up soon. But we got a possible 18" of snow coming in 36 hours. So we are running around trying to get anything that can push, scoop or blow snow working. I got three plows I have to do some serious welding tonight alone. Then a rebuild of a drive shaft for a 3pt snow blower and try to figure out why 2 walk behind snow blowers are not running. Its been so long that it snowed everything has stopped working. ARGH 



> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Welcome, oh one who's signature reads like an auction listing. *


Well since we have really lacked snow most of this season here in Maryland. I am going broke. I got to sell some newer equipment that isn't getting used enough to justify the cost. Or the bank is going to come knocking. Help me out.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome Aboard*

Hope you get all your stuff running in time!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome aboard IGTBG! :cheers:


----------

